# Lt. Varras: Useless?



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you guys know if the Lt. Varras model can be used in normal games of 40k? Are there any rules for him or do you just use him as a different model?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

There are no official rules for him that I know of.

Doesn't matter. Make them up as 'opponent's consent' rules or for special missions. Use him as a demolitions expert that has to be infiltrated into the enemy's base, an Imperial Guard liason officer who has to be rescued by the UMs, or even the pilot of a crashed shuttle that has to escape from... (fill in enemy of choice).


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

i alway thought that lt.varras and sgt.octavian were usless in aanything but the battle for maccerage


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

vo2 said:


> i alway thought that lt.varras and sgt.octavian were usless in aanything but the battle for maccerage


octavian is useable as a normal space marine sergeant


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the idea is... he doesn't have a power fist... why would you want to?

Gotta admit, most of my sergeants are built (with powerfists or whatever), and the old chainsword-and-bp models of "non-vet" sergeants have ended up in cc squads.

Except Octavian: just for nostalgia's sake, I've kept his squad together in all its ridiculous glory, even if he _doesn't_ hve a powerfist...


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

i say lt.varras can only be used in battle for macarage scenarios and probelie the sequel the battel continues


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not even sure he's in 'the battle continues' (but I can't remember).

You have to either use him as something else (I dunno, a scout maybe, as he's obviously not in power armour) or make up rules for him. Like all made up character rules, they can only be 'opponent's consent'. That's it.








(ooh, still a red cyclops! Hurrah for Magnus and the K-Sons!)


----------

